# [SOLVED] Uninstall Office File Validation Update?



## vimfuegonz

Hi

I ran a Windows Update and there was a new add in called Microsoft Office File Validation Add-in.

Now when I am opening files in excel it is taking longer than it used to, and one of my own files is being flagged as a security risk.

I would like to remove the update, but it is not showing on the add/remove programs list when I tick show updates.

This is on a Windows Server r2 2003 being used as a terminal server.

Any help on this or what I can do to get it uninstalled would be great!!


Thanks in advance, Scott



Office 2003 Microsoft Office File Validation Add-in


----------



## R.Vervenne

*Re: Uninstall Office File Validation Update?*

Office File Validation Add-in is not listed as an update but as an application.


----------



## R.Vervenne

*Re: Uninstall Office File Validation Update?*

check this url: MSKBArticles.com - KB2570623 - Excel 2003 Office File Validation (OFV) opens workbooks slower across the network

It only occurres with Excel 2003


----------



## BigGamerJim

*Re: Uninstall Office File Validation Update?*

I'm having the same issue. In the support article if gives the registry path HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Office\11.0\

My workstations only have HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\ 

There is no office folder. anyone have any ideas on how to disable the file validation?


----------



## vimfuegonz

*Re: Uninstall Office File Validation Update?*



R.Vervenne said:


> check this url: MSKBArticles.com - KB2570623 - Excel 2003 Office File Validation (OFV) opens workbooks slower across the network
> 
> It only occurres with Excel 2003


Thanks, I followed the instructions there, awesome, thanks for your help!!


----------

